# Best To Wait For 3D TV?



## kooladefan (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi

I'm looking to buy a new TV, but i'm not sure whether to wait and see what new 3D TV's come out this year. Are there any releases I should hold out for or is it worth taking the plunge and buying an existing 3d tv thats on the market right now?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 22, 2011)

whats ur budget


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 22, 2011)

IMO, 3D TV's are of no use right now. Let them gain little popularity and 3D Media should available everywhere. That won't be soon, you will hardly find any shop in India who will sell 3D Media. Everytime you will have go get it from US.. that's of no use right now and if you are thinking for future proof, then better wait.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

*@ op*

If you want 3d right now then go for sony bravia 3d. Its the best 3d tv available as of yet and is better than samsung 3d led and lg infinia 3d.

Next in line comes panasonic viera 3d. Its a plasma panel but is terrific.

But i suggest to wait for lenticular (glass free)3d panels. Go for a non 3d panel now.


----------



## murphw (Mar 27, 2011)

I reckon that you would have to wait longer if you are eyeing for a really functional 3d tv without the use of any third party hardware.  The screens we now have are still far from being fully functional ones.  Most just rely on an expensive 3d-glasses to give the third dimension effect. I am not saying that it is impossible but you have to wait longer as i do not think it will come out any time soon.


----------

